

Twitter.com growth flat for past 3 months - chintan
https://www.quantcast.com/twitter.com

======
padobson
I wonder if there's not some sort of content-estuary (for lack of a better
term) effect that Twitter causes?

Twitter is a massive content stream with all sorts of sources of content
flowing through it, and when you're using Twitter, you can curate the sources
of the content using lists and who you follow so that you get more of the
content you want.

Over time, however, I have found myself interested in only a few content
providers - to the point that I frequent their websites directly rather than
Twitter itself. So I have paddled my boat off of the Mississippi that is
Twitter and found a more comfortable, manageable home in a few smaller,
content streams.

------
suking
Growth flat? Better raise $800mm!

~~~
dcnstrct
Quantcast will only see web traffic and create estimates from their panel +
live cookie data. A lot of Twitter's usage is via mobile or API which will not
be reported in these numbers.

